# shelf life



## jerry (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm sure a question on shelf life is posted somewhere, but I must have missed it.


What is the shelf life for ACID BLEND, PECTIC ENZYME, ENERGIZER, POTASSIUM SORBATE, YEAST NUTRIENT, TANNIN.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 4, 2009)

Check this link as i believe everything has been covered here.
shelf</span> life</span>


----------



## pelican (Apr 4, 2009)

Hm, Wade, this seems to be a circular reference






Jerry - I couldn't find a particular post that covered your question but from what I know (which isn't so much, really - so all this could be just the figment of my imagination!) the acid blend probably keeps indefinitely as long as it doesn't get damp. I would imagine the Tannin too is fairly shelf stable. Don't really know about the nutrient and energizer. The Pectic Enzyme I have heard does have a shorter shelf life - 6 months comes to mind?? 

Fair enough question for sure, and I'd be more than interested if there is a chart or something definitive.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 5, 2009)

Try this link:
http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=7056&amp;KW=shelf+life&amp;PID=95347#95347


----------



## Wade E (Apr 5, 2009)

Huh, it worked for me when I tried it the first time!


----------

